# husband has high prolactin levels



## buffybunny (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi there, im new to all this and had my first app last wednesday and have become really disheartend from what the outcome was , we were told my husband has got very high prolactic levels which is the main problem at this present time but we have been trying for 6 years and during the 6 years my husbands test results were always normal, unfortunatly the nurse has explained that my husband will need medication for this and if the medication brings down his levels then im afraid that they will disgaurd our fertility issues, she didnt seem to care that when we had previously tried there wasnt any problems and  we  still didnt get pregnant ,has anyone else had this issue.
im going to be 33 in dec and my husband is 36


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello Buffybunny and  to Fertility Friends

I have had a quick search through FF using the search tab at the top of the page, there are quite a few topics on this. Simply tap in 'High prolactin' and/or anything else you'd like to search for 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

How about starting a post re High prolactin levels in this area? They may be some form of help from someone....
*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

There may be some more questions you'd like to gets answers to, next time you visit your consultant.
*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

Will you be NHS funded for treatment? Or paying privately? Maybe try another clinic? You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------

